# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Snuffy Myers zu Omega 3

## RuStra

*Dr. Charles Snuffy Myers
Beating Prostate Cancer  Hormontherapie und Ernährungsweise*

Kapitel 10
Diet & Lifestyle

S.168-170

*
Omega 3s*

Studien zeigen, je mehr Fisch man isst, umso geringer das Risiko für die Entwicklung einer Vielzahl von Krebsen. 
Im Falle des Prostatakrebses ist die detaillierteste Kohorten-Studie die von Augustsson et al., die mehr als 47.000 Männer 12 Jahre lang begleitete. Während der Fisch-Verzehr das allgemeine Prostatakrebs-Risiko tendenziell reduzierte, war die dramatischste Auswirkung beim Risiko für Prostatakrebs-Metastasierung zu verzeichnen. Für jede weitere 500 mg Dosis Fischöl [durch Fischverzehr] täglich gab es eine Reduktion von 24% für das Risiko, an metastatischem PK zu erkranken. 

Die  Situation beim Prostatakrebs ist allerdings ein wenig komplizierter, weil genaue Informationen lediglich für den Fischverzehr vorliegen, nicht aber für Fischöl-Kapseln. Meine beste Schätzung, was zusätzlich gut tun könnte, sind 4 bis 6 g täglich. 

Wie viel Fischöl kann man aber sicher nehmen? Gibt es ernste Nebenwirkungen bei höheren Dosen? Eine Nebenwirkung, die ich gefunden habe, ist der Hang des Fischöl, Blutgerinnsel in den Arterien zu verhindern. Da tauchen Fragen auf: Gibt es eine Wirkung auch auf die normale Blutgerinnung? Erhöht Fischöl das Blutungs-Risiko? Auch wenn ich immer wieder diese Bedenken gehört habe, kann ich keine Evidenz finden, die sie stützen würden. Manche bringen vor, dass es nicht sicher sei, Fischöl mit Medikamenten zu kombinieren, die die Blutgerinnung verändern, wie Aspirin oder Coumadin. Auch hier ich kann keinen Beleg dafür finden. 

Und es gibt weitere Vorteile des Fischöl-Konsums. 
Es gibt Hinweise, dass Fischöl den Gewichtsverlust bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs dämpfen kann. In einer klinischen Studie wurden Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Krebs und Gewichtsverlust immer grössere Mengen Fischöl gegeben. Sie fanden heraus, dass diese Patienten bis zu 21 Kapseln mit 1.000 mg mit nur geringen Problemen nehmen konnten. Die Beschwerden beschränkten sich auf Magenprobleme durch die grosse Fett-Menge und den fischigen Geruch. 
Meine Erfahrungen zeigen mir, dass der einzige Weg, Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Krebs in die Lage zu versetzen, 21 g Fischöl nehmen zu können, darin besteht, Fischöl sehr hoher Qualität zu nehmen. 

Frischfisch und Fischöl-Kapseln verderben bei unsachgemässer Handhabung leicht. Fischfett wird leicht ranzig. Ein strenger fischiger Geruch ist eine sicheres Zeichen für ranziges oder verdorbenes Fischfett. Fehlt dieser Geruch, ist das ein ausgezeichnetes Zeichen für die Qualität von Fisch und Fischöl. Es versteht sich, Supplemente mit einem solchen Geruch nicht zu nehmen. Dies ist ein ernstes Problem bei vielen billigen Fischöl-Produkten, und ich habe einige Zeit damit zugebracht, Qualitäts-Fischöl zu finden. Um gutes Fischöl bekommen zu können, muss man den Fisch verarbeiten, wenn er frisch ist und man muss das Öl vor Hitze und Licht schützen. Ausserdem muss man das Fischöl mit Antioxidantien ausstatten, um zu verhindern, dass es ranzig wird. Öl vom besten Hersteller kann ranzig werden, wenn es falsch gelagert oder versandt wird. Es ist wichtig, das Öl an einem kühlen, dunklen Platz aufzubewahren. Einmal geöffnet sollte der Fischöl-Behälter im Kühl- oder Gefrierschrank aufbewahrt werden. 

Ich kann zwar nicht behaupten, dass ich jedes Produkt getestet hätte, aber es gibt einige, die eine durchgehend hohe Qualität aufweisen: Nordic Naturals, Life Extension Foundation und die OmegaRx-Produkte von Barry Sears. Ich denke, Sie werden finden, dass diese Produkte ihren Preis wert sind.
*
Was aber, wenn Sie Vegetarier oder Veganer sind?*

Dann haben Sie das Problem, dass pflanzliche Quellen von Omega 3 Fetten zwar viel ALA haben, aber kein DHA und EPA [ ALA = Alpha-Linolen-Säure; DHA = Decosahexaensäure; EPA = Eicosapentaensäure ]. 

Menschen, besonders Männer, können nur sehr schlecht ALA in EPA und DHA umwandeln. Deshalb haben strikte Veganer und Vegetarier das Risiko, ernste Omega 3 Defizite zu bekommen. 

Andere sind nicht gewillt Fisch zu essen aufgrund der möglichen Umwelt-Kontaminierung mit Quecksilber, Dioxin oder PCBs und haben gefragt, ob es nicht eine pflanzengestützte Alternative zum Fischöl gibt. Fische machen nicht ihr eigenes EPA und DHA, sondern bekommen DHA von Algen. Es liegt deshalb nahe, zu denken, dass wir auch unser DHA von Algen bekommen könnten.

Tatsächlich hat Martek Pharmaceuticals einen DHA-Produktionsprozess mit einer Mikroalge (crypthecodinium cohnii) sich patentieren lassen. Viel von dem von Martek produzierten DHA wird in Babynahrung eingesetzt ebenso wie im Tierfutter, aber es gibt es auch als 100 und 200 mg Kapseln unter dem Handelsnamen Neuromins®. Wenn Sie pflanzliche Quellen für Omega 3 Fetten wollen, repräsentiert Neuromins® eine viel höhere Qualität als Leinsamenöl oder irgendeine andere pflanzengestützte Omega 3 Quelle.

----------


## WinfriedW

Hierzu der *Berliner Tagesspiegel, Meldung vom 04.06.2007*:




> Leinsamen verringert das Wachstum von Tumoren. Prostatakrebspatienten, die täglich Leinsamen in gemahlener Form einnehmen, verringern damit das Tumorwachstum, berichten amerikanische Forscher. 
> 
> BERLIN - Dieser Effekt sei wahrscheinlich auf die Wirkung von Omega-3-Fettsäuren und Lignane, das sind pflanzliche Östrogene, zurückzuführen. Dies berichteten amerikanische Forscher auf der Jahrestagung der Amerikanischen Gesellschaft für Klinische Onkologie in Chicago. Ob sich eine Nahrungsergänzung mit Leinsamen auch als Vorsorgemaßnahme eignet, sollen weitere Studien zeigen.
> 
> Aus früheren Untersuchungen war bekannt, dass die Einnahme von Leinsamen bei gleichzeitiger fettarmer Diät das Wachstum von Prostatatumoren hemmt. Mit dieser Studie haben wir gezeigt, dass der positive Effekt hauptsächlich auf den Leinsamen beruht, sagte Wendy Demark-Wahnefried (Duke Universität in Durham). 40 Männer mit Prostatakarzinom nahmen einen Monat vor der geplanten Operation täglich 30 Gramm gemahlene Leinsamen ein  gelöst in einem Getränk oder zusammen mit Joghurt. Ganze Samenkörner sind unwirksam, da sie eine unverdauliche Hülle besitzen und ihre Inhaltsstoffe im Körper nicht freigesetzt werden. Eine zweite, gleichgroße Gruppe von Patienten befolgte zusätzlich eine fettarme Diät. Die dritte Gruppe änderte ihre Ernährung nicht, sie diente als Kontrolle.
> 
> Nach der Operation untersuchten die Forscher das entfernte Prostatagewebe und beurteilten mikroskopisch das Wachstum der Krebszellen. Bei den Teilnehmern, die Leinsamen zu sich genommen hatten, stellten sie ein geringeres Tumorwachstum fest als bei der Kontrollgruppe. 
> 
> Die Forscher vermuten, dass die verstärkte Zufuhr von Omega-3-Fettsäuren mit den Leinsamen den Zusammenhalt der Zellen im Gewebeverband so beeinflusst, dass sich das Krebswachstum verlangsamt. Außerdem würden die aufgenommenen Lignane die Bildung neuer Blutgefäße hemmen und so zusätzlich das Tumorwachstum erschweren, sagte Demark-Wahnefried. Nun soll geklärt werden, ob Leinsamenpräparate zur Therapie und Vorsorge von Prostatakrebs wirksam seien.(wsa)


Hierzu auch *das Ärzteblatt, Meldung v. 04.06.2007* ...




> Eine andere vielversprechende Studie wurde von Onkologen der Duke Universität in Durham/North Carolina vorgestellt. Wendy Demark-Wahnefried und Mitarbeiter behandelten 160 Männer, bei denen eine Operation des Prostatakarzinoms bevorstand. Die randomisierte Studie hatte vier Arme. In einer nahmen die Patienten jeden Tag 30 Gramm Leinsamen (etwa drei Esslöffel) ein. In der zweiten Gruppe hielten die Patienten zusätzlich zur Einnahme von Leinsamen in der gleichen Dosierung eine fettarme Diät ein. Die dritte Gruppe ernährte sich fettarm, nahm aber keine Leinsamen ein, und mit den Teilnehmern der vierten Studiengruppe waren keine der beiden Intervention verabredet. 
> 
> Nach der Operation untersuchten die Forscher den Prostatatumor. Sie stellten fest, dass sich die Krebszellen bei den Männern, die im Monat zuvor Leinsamen eingenommen hatten, langsamer teilten als in den anderen Gruppen. Die fettarme Diät hatte dagegen keinen Einfluss auf die Biologie der Tumorzellen. Da die Studie nicht verblindet war und der Endpunkt relativ schwach ist, sollten die Ergebnisse auch nach Ansicht der Autorin nicht überbewertet werden. Es sei eine erste Studie, der weitere folgen müssten, bevor man eine Ernährungsempfehlung abgeben könne. Dass alle Männer prostatektomiert wurden, zeigt, dass Leinsamen den Tumor sicherlich nicht heilen.


... und *dieser Beitrag von Christian Ligensa v. 12.12.2006*. 

Was nun Männer?

WW

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
sehr interessant hier Diverses nachzulesen.
Bitte könnt ihr es noch ändern, und das Datum hier und künftig dazu schreiben.
Herzlichen Dank!
Josef

Danke, Winfried!

----------


## Olivenbaum

eine gute Seite zum Thema ist
www.omega-research.com

da steht allerhand über Omega 3 Fettsäure-Studien drin.

Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass Leinöl bei Prostatakrebs nicht zu empfehlen ist - geschrotete Leinsaat schon, wie oben erwähnt, aber eben nicht das Öl, welches pur die gegenteilige Wirkung zu haben scheint.

Siehe dazu bei

www.mercola.com/2004/jul/21/flax_seed_oil.htm


Hervorragend für die Prostata ist Lebertran mit (natürlichem) Vitamin D, dies ist das Vitamin der Zukunft, generell bei Krebs und den meisten neurologischen Erkrankungen. Gibt es auch in Deutschland in 1/4 Liter Flaschen recht günstig in super Qualität - gebe gerne die Adresse bei Interesse.

auch super

www.pubmed.com

unter "prostate cancer omega 3"

super Studien und niemand erwähnt sie

herzliche Grüße

Oliver

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Bitte könnt ihr es noch ändern, und das Datum hier und künftig dazu schreiben.


*So besser*, Josef?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Siehe dazu bei
> 
> www.mercola.com/2004/jul/21/flax_seed_oil.htm


Hallo Oliver,

dieser Dr. Mercola ist ein ziemlich demagogischer Bursche, der in seinem Webportal über die Bayer-Werke z.B. mit folgenden Worten polemisiert:




> ...This is a company that has killed children by giving them HIV-infected drugs, put their workers lives in danger by exposing them to toxic chemicals that cause organ damage, and continues to produce unsafe products...


Auf Deutsch:

"Dies (Bayer) ist ein Unternehmen, das Kinder getötet hat, indem es ihnen HIV-verseuchte Medikamente gegeben hat, das das Leben seiner Mitarbeiter gefährdet, indem es sie giftigen Chemikalien aussetzt, die zu Organschäden führen, und das weiterhin unsichere Produkte herstellt..."

Den Empfehlungen eines solchen Lautsprechers und Hau-Draufs stehe ich generell sehr skeptisch gegenüber.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Olivenbaum

na ja, in dem Fall mag er ein wenig übertrieben haben - zumal HIV ja ein Thema für sich ist, was Mercola anscheinend noch gar nicht gehört hat - , aber er zitiert und interpretiert oft Studien und Berichte, aus denen man sich durchaus das eine oder andere gewinnbringend herausziehen kann, finde ich.
Oft sind ja die Menschen oft irritiert und gehen nicht unbedingt gleich zu einem naturheilkundlichen Arzt oder Hp, und dann kann man dort kostenlos viel lernen oder weiterforschen.

Grüße

Oliver

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> dieser Dr. Mercola ist ein ziemlich demagogischer Bursche, der in seinem Webportal über die Bayer-Werke z.B. mit folgenden Worten polemisiert:
> "Dies (Bayer) ist ein Unternehmen, das Kinder getötet hat, indem es ihnen HIV-verseuchte Medikamente gegeben hat, das das Leben seiner Mitarbeiter gefährdet, indem es sie giftigen Chemikalien aussetzt, die zu Organschäden führen, und das weiterhin unsichere Produkte herstellt..."
>  Den Empfehlungen eines solchen Lautsprechers und Hau-Draufs stehe ich generell sehr skeptisch gegenüber.



hallo Schorschel,

3 Fakten-Behauptungen, die man überprüfen kann, oder? 
das mit den HIV-verseuchten Medikamenten kann schon von daher nicht sein, dass HIV nicht die Ursache von AIDS ist (wer sich dafür interessiert, es gibt hier ein langes video zum thema)
aber die anderen beiden Behauptungen würde ich sofort unterschreiben.
demagogisch finde ich das nicht.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

ich verstecke mal in diesem Diskussionsfaden 
ein weiteres, bisher nicht übersetztes Kapitel von Snuffy Myers  ...

das aber für alle, die sich mit Metastasierung herumschlagen müssen, durchaus grundlagen-infos bietet.

nach den paar seiten, die ich eben übersetzt habe, sollte anschliessend noch übersetzt werden: "using the prostascint scan" und "lymph node staging" - vielleicht machts ja einer ...

grüsse,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++

Übersetzung aus dem Buch:
Beating Prostate Cancer: Hormonal Therapy & Diet
von 
Dr. Charles Snuffy Myers
2006 Rivanna Health Publications, LLC
ISBN 096761292-6


*Wie kann Prostatakrebs streuen?
*
S.35

Bevor wir mit Hormontherapie anfangen, müssen wir ein wenig mehr darüber sprechen, wo und wie Prostatakrebs im Körper streut.

*Streuen in den Blutstrom*

Die Prostatadrüse hat eine reichhaltige Blutversorgung. Prostatakrebs kann die Drüse verlassen, indem es durch die Prostata-Blutgefässwände hindurch ins venöse Blut gelangt. Normalerweise fassen wir Venen als simple Röhren auf, die verbrauchtes Blut aus den Körpergeweben auffangen und zurück zu Herz und Lunge bringen. Aber im Becken, besonders hinten Richtung Wirbelsäule, formen die Venen ein komplexes Netzwerk, in dem das Blut zurück und vorwärts fliesst. Wenn Prostatakrebszellen in dieses Netzwerk gelangen, können sie direkt zur Wirbelsäule und sich da etablieren. Aus diesem Grunde sind die üblichen Stellen für Knochenmetastasen die Lenden- und Kreuzbeinwirbel.
Krebszellen können ebenfalls ins rechte Herz aufsteigen, von wo aus sie in die Lungen gepumpt werden. Die Krebszellen können in den Lungenwänden andocken, aber selten so stark wachsen, dass sie entdeckt werden können und selbst dann die Lungenfunktion nicht beeinträchtigen. 
Diejenigen Zellen, die die Lunge passieren, werden dann vom linken Herzen in den Rest des Körpers gepumpt. So kann zwar dieser Weg überall hin führen, aber die Prostatakrebszellen können nur gedeihen in der Leber, was selten ist, oder in der Nebenniere oder den Knochen, was üblich ist. 
Sie können auch durch Gewebe hindurch wandern und erneut in den Venen-Blutkreislauf eintreten.

In meinem Fall wurden Krebszellen im venösen Blut aus meinem Unterarm gefunden. Um dahin zu gelangen, mussten sie schon durch Herz und Lungen und raus zu den Muskeln und der Haut gepumpt sein, bevor sie im venösen Blut des Unterarms auftauchen konnten. Allein die Tatsache, dass Prostatakrebszellen überlicherweise im venösen Blut des Unterarms entdeckt werden können (was nicht kommen kann vom venösen Blut, das die Prostata entsorgt), zeigt wie weitverbreitet Krebzellen zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose bereits sind.

*Streuen in die Lymphknoten
*
Bevor man die Bedeutung einer Lymphknoten-Metastasierung erfassen kann, muss man zunächst die Funktion des lymphatischen Systems verstehen.
Wenn die Arterien das Gewebe erreichen, teilen sie sich in immer kleinere Äste. In den kleinsten Gefässen, den Kapillaren, werden Sauerstoff und Nahrung ins Gewebe abgegeben und Kohlendioxid und andere Abfälle beseitigt. Um den Transfer von diesen und anderen Blut-Komponenten zu ermöglichen, sind die Kapillaren löchrig. Ein breite Palette von Proteinen und Flüssigkeiten verlässt ständig die Kapillaren und wandert ins Gewebe. Ohne einen Ausweg würden sich die Flüssigkeiten in den Geweben ansammeln und Ödeme bilden. Zum Glück aber haben die lymphatischen Gefässe offene Enden, sodass sie die Drainage fürs Gewebe bilden und die Flüssigkeiten zum Herzen zurück transportieren.
Alle Lymhknoten der unteren Extremitäten und des Beckens laufen in einer grossen Röhre im hintern Teil des Unterleibs zusammen. Diese Röhre läuft hoch bis zur Mitte des Brustkastens, nimmt  Flüssigkeiten von der Lunge auf und mündet im venösen Blut hinter dem linken Schlüsselbein.

Wenn das die ganze Geschichte wäre, könnte jeder Parasit oder jedes Bakterium, das in unser Gewebe eingedrungen ist durch eine Verwundung, schnellstens Zugang zu unserem Blutkreislauf bekommen, was möglicherweise verheerende Konsequenzen hätte. Um solch ein Szenario zu vermeiden, hat der Körper ein sehr ausgeklügeltes Abwehr-System entwickelt. Erstens verlassen auch die verschiedensten weissen Blutkörperchen, die ausgebildet sind im Kampf gegen Eindringlinge, permanent die Kapillaren und begeben sich in die Gewebe, wo sie sich gegenüber Bakterien und Parasiten in Position bringen. Diese gleichen weissen Zellen gehen dann in die Lymph-Kanäle und können aufwärts reisen, zusammen mit eindringenden Bakterien, Viren oder Parasiten. Und die Lymphkanäle passieren vier oder fünf Lymphknoten auf ihrem Weg zum Blutkreislauf. Jeder Lymphknoten agiert als ein Filter, der eindringende Organismen abfängt. Einmal in einem Knoten gefangen, werden die Eindringlinge einem durchorganisierten Angriff mit dem Ziel der Tötung ausgesetzt. Wenn man eine Infektion im Hals bekommt, werden die Lymphknoten im Nacken grösser, weil sie gegen die Infektion kämpfen. Wenn man ein Geschwür am Bein hat, werden die Lymphknoten in der Leist grösser und empfindlich.

Alle Gewebe haben eine Lymph-Drainage, auch die Prostata-Drüse. Dies bedeutet, dass Prostatakrebszellen von der Prostata aus in das Lymph-System gelangen können. Krebszellen, die die Prosta-Drüse verlassen und das umgegende Fettgewebe oder die Samenblasen besiedeln, können dann in die Lymph-Kanäle eintreten, die diese Gewebe entwässern. Die Lymph-Kanäle, die die Prostata und die umliegenden Gewebe bedienen, gelangen zu den Lymph-Knoten entlang der Haupt-Arterien im Becken, insbesondere entlang der internen und externen Beckenkamm-Arterie [arteria iliaca externa bzw. interna].  Die Krebszellen können direkt zu diesen Knoten entlang dieser Arterien gelangen oder sie können einen umständlicheren Weg nehmen. Manchmal entern die Krebszellen sofort die der Prostata benachbarten Lymphknoten oder sie wandern durch die Lymphknoten im Rücken des Beckens, nahe am Kreuzbein. Die Lymphknoten in diesen beiden Gebieten sind diejenigen, die am häufigsten vom Prostatakrebs befallen werden. Aus Gründen, die nicht ganz klar sind, infiltrieren Prostatakrebszellen mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Beckenkamm-Knoten auf der linken Seite, selbst wenn der Krebs im rechten Prostata-Seitenlappen sitzt. 
Wenn man ein hohes Lymphknoten-Metastasierungs-Risiko hat aufgrund des hohen Gleason Grades, des hohen PSA oder der grossen Tumormasse, machen viele Operateure eine Biopsie der Becken-Lymphknoten, bevor sie eine Prostatektomie machen. Aber sie prüfen nie Knoten nahe des Kreuzbeins, weil die schwierig zu erreichen sind.

Sind Prostatakrebszellen einmal in den Becken-Lymphknoten, ist der natürliche Weg der Krebs-Ausbreitung hoch zu den lymphatischen Bahnen des Unterleibs, des Brustkorbs und dann zum venösen Blutkreislauf hinter dem linken Schlüsselbein. Es gibt da einen Knoten direkt rechts von der Stelle, an der die Lymph-Kanäle in die die Venen hinter dem linken Schlüsselbein münden. Dieser Lymphknoten wird Virchow-Knoten genannt,  benannt nach dem grossen deutschen Pathologen des 19ten Jahrhunderts, Rudolf Virchow.
Prostatakrebs und andere Becken- oder Unterleibs-Krebse können den Virchow-Knoten infiltrieren, was die Ertastung dieses Knotens zu einem wichtigen Teil der Patienten-Untersuchung macht. Aber Krebszellen können irgendwo entlang dieser Lymph-Wege siedeln.

Wie ich im vorigen Abschnitt erwähnte, wenn Prostatakrebszellen erst einmal den arteriellen Blutstrom erreicht haben, können sie zu allen Stellen des Körpers gelangen. Auch wenn diese Krebszellen in den meisten Geweben nicht wachsen können, ist es möglich, dass sie in die jeweilige Lymph-Drainage eindringen. Dies ist der Haupt-Grund, warum manche Männer Prostatakrebs in Lymphknoten haben, die weit entfernt von der Prostata sind. Zum Beispiel habe ich Prostatakrebs in den Lymphknoten hinter dem rechten Schlüsselbein gesehen und in den Knoten der rechten und linken Achselhöhle. Wenn wir Lymphknoten im Unterleib oder sonstwo finden, aber keine im Becken, reden wir von [skip metastases] Sprung-Metastasen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Danke Rudolf für Deinen Fleiß uns diese sehr gute für uns Laien verständliche Erläuterung der Metastasierung zu übersetzen.
Hier, Wassermann, findest Du eine mögliche Erklärung, warum vagabundierende Prostatakrebszellen, z.B. aus dem Unterarm kommend, erst so viel später sich an den von ihnen privilegierten Stellen ansiedeln. Da der Haupttumor entfernt wurde, fehlt es natürlich an Zellennachschub und entsprechend langsam und unbemerkt verläuft das Wachsen des Rezidivs. Dies ist mein ganz privater Erklärungsversuch auf eine Fragestellung eines Forumsfreundes, und ich möchte damit keine Diskussion auf/um Leben und Tod auslösen.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Weiter ist dies Modell auch eine gute Erklärungsmöglichkeit, warum unser Konrad so erfolgreich mit der Stimulierung seines Immunsysthem ist und bisher weitere Metastasierungen unterbunden hat.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Knut, lieber Rudolf,
diese sehr anschaulich gemachte Erklärung unseres lymphatischen Systems von Snuffy Myers, lässt noch weitere Rückschlüsse zu. Rückschlüsse, die vor allem Neubetroffene bedenken sollten, die nach einer Gleasen Score 3+4 oder gar 4+3 von einer laparoskopischen RPE mit Entfernung pelviner Lymphknoten erhoffen alle evtl. befallenen Lymphknoten erwischt zu haben.



> Manchmal entern die Krebszellen sofort die der Prostata benachbarten Lymphknoten oder sie wandern durch die Lymphknoten im Rücken des Beckens, nahe am Kreuzbein. Die Lymphknoten in diesen beiden Gebieten sind diejenigen, die am häufigsten vom Prostatakrebs befallen werden.


Aus Deiner dankenswerter Weise, lieber Rudolf, übersetzten Beschreibung geht eindeutig hervor, dass bei einer laparoskopischen RPE oder gar der Da Vinci-Methode kein Operateur an diese versteckten Lymphknoten heran kommt, um sie zu beurteilen oder zu entfernen. Diese Einschränkung wurde an anderer Stelle bereits von Urologe fs als Nachteil gegenüber der Bauchschnitt-OP angeführt.
Gruß, Heribert

----------


## wassermann

> Danke Rudolf für Deinen Fleiß uns diese sehr gute für uns Laien verständliche Erläuterung der Metastasierung zu übersetzen.
> Hier, Wassermann, findest Du eine mögliche Erklärung, warum vagabundierende Prostatakrebszellen, z.B. aus dem Unterarm kommend, erst so viel später sich an den von ihnen privilegierten Stellen ansiedeln. Da der Haupttumor entfernt wurde, fehlt es natürlich an Zellennachschub und entsprechend langsam und unbemerkt verläuft das Wachsen des Rezidivs. Dies ist mein ganz privater Erklärungsversuch auf eine Fragestellung eines Forumsfreundes, und ich möchte damit keine Diskussion auf/um Leben und Tod auslösen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.
> 
> P.S. Weiter ist dies Modell auch eine gute Erklärungsmöglichkeit, warum unser Konrad so erfolgreich mit der Stimulierung seines Immunsysthem ist und bisher weitere Metastasierungen unterbunden hat.


RuStra herzlichen Dank für diesen aufschlussreichen Beitrag, der dabei behilflich ist, sich bestimmte Vorgänge vorstellen zu können. Vielleicht ist es so, vielleicht auch nicht. Klingt jedenfalls sehr plausibel.
Warum "versteckst" du ihn allerdings hier? Ich fände ihn in den Bereichen Diagnostik/Prognostik auch sehr gut aufgehoben.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Josef

Wir werden noch genauer sehen können:

*Fisch schützt die Sehkraft
***
Gemäß einer amerikanischen Studie haben Raucher ein nahezu zweifach erhöhtes Risiko an einer altersbedingten Makuladegeneration (AMD) zu erkranken als Nichtraucher. Sogar bei Menschen, die es geschafft haben, diesem Laster abzuschwören, ist das AMD-Risiko zwar vermindert, aber es besteht  nichts desto trotz  weiterhin.

Die Forscher beobachteten allerdings auch, dass Raucher, die regelmäßig Fisch aßen, vergleichsweise seltener eine AMD entwickelten. Die Wissenschaftler nehmen deshalb an, dass ein regelmäßiger Fischkonsum von etwa zwei bis drei Mal die Woche eine schützende Wirkung für die Sehkraft birgt. Für diesen positiven Effekt verantwortlich, sind wahrscheinlich die so genannten *Omega- 3-Fettsäuren,* die vor allem in fetteren Fischarten enthalten sind. Diese These wurdzusätzlich durch eine Untersuchung australischer Forscher bestärkt.

----------


## Hans-W.

Den folgenden Beitrag über dieses Thema hatte ich am 7.6.06 hier im forum geschrieben:
Wenn man sich die Erklärung von Dr. Charles "*Snuffy*" *Myers* anhört, dann ist die Diskussion über die Verbreitung von *Krebszellen* im Körper sehr einfach zu erklären und man macht sich keine Gedanken mehr über die Verbreitung von *Krebszellen*. Hier eine kurze Übersetzung aus seinem Buch, Seite 35/36
"Ausbreitung über das Blutsystem
Die Prostatadrüse hat eine sehr gute Durchblutung und das *Blut* kann durch die Wände der Prostata in das venöse *Blut* gelangen. Wir denken normaler Weise bei Venen über Röhre, die das *Blut* aus diversen Geweben zurück zum Herz und zu den Lungen führen. Aber im Becken, nach hinten gehend in Richtung Wirbelsäule formen die Venen ein komplexes Netzwerk in dem *Blut* hin- und her fließt. Wenn (Prostata) *Krebszellen* in dieses Netzwerk gelangen können diese direkt zurück zur Wirbelsäule gelangen und können sich dann dort festsetzen. Das ist der Grund warum sich die meisten Knochenmetastasen im lumbaren und sakralen Wirbelsäulenbereich zu finden sind. Krebzellen im *Blut* können auch auf direktem Weg zur rechten Herzseite gelangen wo sie dann in die Lunge gepumpt werden. *Krebszellen* können sich in der Lunge festsetzen, werden aber selten groß genug um gefunden zu werden und stören im allgemeinen die Lungenfunktion nicht. *Krebszellen*, die durch die Lungen gelangen werden dann durch die linke Herzseite in den ganzen Körper gespült. Obwohl *Krebszellen* hierdurch überall im Körper landen können, wachsen sie nur in der Leber, was selten ist, oder in der Nebenniere und im Knochen, was oft passiert. *Krebszellen* können durch Gewebe passieren und wieder in den venösen Blutstrom gelangen. In meinem Fall wurden Krebzellen im venösen *Blut* meines Unterarmes gefunden. Um dort hin zu gelangen, mußten die *Krebszellen* durch das Herz und die Lungen und in die Muskeln und Haut meines Unterarmes bevor sie im venösen *Blut* meines Unterarmes auftauchen konnten. Allein die Tatsache, dass *Krebszellen* im venösen *Blut* des Unterarms gefunden werden können, (welche nicht direkt vom venösen *Blut* aus der Prostata kommen) ist eine Indikation wie weit verbreitet *Krebszellen* bereits bei der Diagnose oft sind."
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

wenn ich mein Szinti anschaue, kann ich deine Aussage bestätigen. Wobei sich innerhalb von Jahren die Metastasierung auch nach oben bis zu den Schulterköpfen und Nacken ausbreitet, bei mir bevor diese festgestellt wurden.

Das mit den zirkulierenden Krebszellen, sage ich schon lange. Bei den zirkulierenden Krebszellen soll es so sein, daß von 1000 Krebszellen 999 vom funktionierndem Immunsystem gefressen werden und nur 1 übrig bleibt. Die dann in entsprechender Krebszellenmenge, das Problem wird.

Gruß und viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Den folgenden Beitrag über dieses Thema hatte ich am 7.6.06 hier im forum geschrieben:
> Wenn man sich die Erklärung von Dr. Charles "*Snuffy*" *Myers* anhört, dann ist die Diskussion über die Verbreitung von *Krebszellen* im Körper sehr einfach zu erklären und man macht sich keine Gedanken mehr über die Verbreitung von *Krebszellen*. Hier eine kurze Übersetzung aus seinem Buch, Seite 35/36


hallo Hans-Werner,

so ist das, wenn die Koordination nicht richtig klappt - bei der super-lockeren "Arbeitsweise" hier im Forum kein Wunder. 
Da habe ich also was doppelt übersetzt, unschön.

hier ne Liste der Seiten, die meinem Überblick nach aus dem Myers Buch noch auf Übersetzung warten - es wäre sinnvoll, wenn wir in Gemeinschaftsarbeit (auch engagierter Einzeleinsatz von jemand mit viel Zeit ist nicht verboten) das Buch zu Ende übersetzen.

Myers-book  was muss noch übersetzt werden ?
S. 11-19
S. 23/24
S. 26-28
S. 33/34
S. 40-43
S. 75-84
S. 86-90
S. 95-99
S. 101-104
S. 109-119  case studies
S. 161-168
S. 170-177

grüsse,
Rudolf

ps.: wer das bisher übersetzte haben will, kann sich melden
Ach ja, Wassermann, dass ich das hier versteckt habe, liegt an dem Verbot, das buch auf deutsch veröffentlichen zu dürfen - das hatte ich vor knapp 1 jahr vom Verlag als Aufforderung bekommen: *Please take down the thread ASAP or I will be forced to take legal action.*

----------


## Hans-W.

> hallo Hans-Werner,
> 
> so ist das, wenn die Koordination nicht richtig klappt - bei der super-lockeren "Arbeitsweise" hier im Forum kein Wunder. 
> Da habe ich also was doppelt übersetzt, unschön.


Ist doch ok, wir sind nun mal keine Archivisten und wie Du schon erwähntest, hat man bei der Veröffentlichung einer Übersetzung schnell einen Prozess an der Backe, auch wenn es nur gut gemeint war. Ich könnte mich an den noch zu übersetzenden Seiten beteiligen, könnte aber nur sporadisch daran arbeiten weil ich z.Zt. eher damit beschäftigt bin, neuere Infos zu durchleuchten. Mach mal einen Vorschlag was Du machen willst und lass was für mich über (und mir dies bitte mitteilen). Allerdings sollten wir, wie Du es schon vorgeschlagen hast, die Übersetzungen nicht mehr hier direkt veröffentlichen und nur auf Wunsch per email weiter geben.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## RuStra

> Ist doch ok, wir sind nun mal keine Archivisten und wie Du schon erwähntest, hat man bei der Veröffentlichung einer Übersetzung schnell einen Prozess an der Backe, auch wenn es nur gut gemeint war. Ich könnte mich an den noch zu übersetzenden Seiten beteiligen, könnte aber nur sporadisch daran arbeiten weil ich z.Zt. eher damit beschäftigt bin, neuere Infos zu durchleuchten. Mach mal einen Vorschlag was Du machen willst und lass was für mich über (und mir dies bitte mitteilen). Allerdings sollten wir, wie Du es schon vorgeschlagen hast, die Übersetzungen nicht mehr hier direkt veröffentlichen und nur auf Wunsch per email weiter geben.
> Gruß,
> Hans-W.


genau !
aber die geschichte hat jetzt eine höchst erfreuliche wendung genommen. ein Neuer hat sich gemeldet ... ein geschenk des himmels ... nun brauchen wir nix mehr weiter zu übersetzen !!! (bzw. können das nächste übersetzungs-projekt organisieren ...) näheres per mail, wer will.

ich werd aber jetzt mal an den lymphknoten beitrag oben nochmal den abschnitt übers prostascint hängen - weil ich denke, die möglichkeit, diese LK-Detektion in England zu bekommen, dürfte vielleicht für einige eine echte  möglichkeit sein ...

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Konrad,
und genau deswegen beschäftige ich mich derzeit intensivst damit, wie ich mein Immunsystem optimal stärken stärken kann. Man muss sehr aufpassen was man tut weil die Interaktion zwischen den diversen Heil oder Palliativemethoden bei falscher Kombination mehr Schaden als Hilfe anrichten kann, Beispiel Vit. C Infusion bei gleichzeitiger Chemotherapie. Es ist ein bisschen wie Roulette. Man kann entweder alles auf eine Nummer setzen oder seine Chips etwas streuen. Ich streue derzeit mit einer Kombination von Schulmedizin und ergänzender Alternativmedizin.
Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich,
Hans-W.

----------


## RuStra

es gab mal in 2005 einige Forums-Infos zum ProstaScint, das wir ja von den amerikanischen Onkologen kennen, s. die Beschreibung in Strum/Pogliani-Ratgeber. Ralf hat die Infos auf KISP hier hinterlegt.

seitdem ist zu diesem thema ruhe im karton.
das aber sollte vielleicht nicht sein. denn england, wo man offenbar den scan bekommen kann, ist so weit nun auch wieder nicht. und mal angenommen, man findet ganzkörpermässig mit ProstaScint befallene LKs, was anders in dieser Sensitivität nicht möglich ist, dann wäre das doch für evtl. lokale LK-entfernung eine weitere möglichkeit bei metastasiertem PK.

dazu nun der abschnitt aus Snuffy's Buch, der dankenswerterweise von einem von uns übersetzt wurde  - man sollte diesen abschnitt im zusamenhang mit der PK-Geschichte von ihm lesen, die ich gestern gepostet habe:



*Nutzung des ProstaScint Scan
*
Ein üblicher Weg um festzustellen wie weit der Krebs gestreut hat bevor eine RPE vorgenommen wird, ist die Beckenlymphknoten zu entfernen. Es gibt jedoch drei Nachteile bei dieser Methode. Erstens, ist die Entfernung der Becken-lymphknoten eine einschneidende Maßnahme, sie kann die Lymphdrainage der Beine beinträchtigen. Zweitens, die Maßnahme berücksichtigt nicht die Lymphknoten beim Kreuzbein oder im Rücken des Unterleibes - Gebiete wohin PK häufig streut. Drittens, Die Gründlichkeit mit der die Lymphknoten entfernt werden hängt von der Geschicklichkeit des Operateurs ab und der Zeit die er hier zu investieren bereit ist: Sie ist selten vollständig. Und es wäre sehr wertvoll, zu wissen ob Dein Krebs zu diesen anderen Lymphknoten gestreut hat. Wenn es so ist, kann das die Behandlungsweise Deines Arztes ändern. Es würde ändern wie wir deinen Fall nach Operation oder Bestrahlung verfolgen um zurück-kehrenden Krebs so schnell wie möglich zu entdecken. Die große Frage stellt sich dann: Wie können wir PK  in den Lymphknoten entdecken, ohne Mann einem operativen Eingriff zu unterziehen CT und MRT sind hierfür weit verbreitet, aber Studien haben wiederholt gezeigt, dass diese Techniken keinen sehr guten Job bei der Entdeckung von Lymphknotenmetastasen machen. Wenn CT und MRT mit  Biopsieresultaten verglichen werden, finden wir, dass die bildgebenden Verfahren nur 15  30 % der bekannten Metastasen identifizieren. Keine sehr beeindruckende Nummer.

Alternativ, der ProstaScint Scan benutzt einen Antikörper, der sich an das PSMA (Prostata-spezifisches Membran-Antigen) bindet. Das Protein hängt an der Oberfläche von PK-Zellen. Die Prosta-Scint-Antikörper transportieren ein radioaktives Isotop welches die mit Krebs befallenen Knoten effektiv markiert. In dem randomisierten kontrollierten Versuch der zum Beifall der FDA (Food and Drug Administration) geführt hat, identifizierte ProstaScint nahezu 80% der bekannten krebsbefallenen Knoten, verglichen mit nur 15% bei CT und MRI.

Eine Anzahl von Streitpunkten hat ProstaScint an breiter Akzeptanz als Mittel zur Feststellung von krebsbefallenen Lymphknoten gehindert. Einer der größten Streitpunkte war das Auftreten von skip metastases (überspringenden Metastasen) die wir vorhin erwähnten. Viele PK-Ärzte glauben, die skip metastases seien nicht real existent, sondern eine Art von falsch positiv. 

Als der Gebrauch des ProstaScint zunahm, wurden Bilder erzeugt, die darauf schließen ließen, der Krebs habe zu Knoten im Bauch und darüber hinaus gestreut, ohne zuerst die Lymphknoten des Beckens zu befallen. Eine Studie von Gerald Murphy zeigt solche Schäden bei über 20 % der Patienten. Diese Funde waren sehr widersprüchlich. In mehreren Studien entfernten Forscher Lymph-knoten des Bauchraumes weil sie vermuteten, der PK habe hierhin gestreut, nur um später, nach mikroskopischer Untersuchung, herauszufinden, dass eine signifikante Menge wirklich krebsfrei war. Zum Beispiel fanden Forscher der Cleveland Clinic eine große Menge von falsch positiven. Ich war dieser Streit-frage gegenübergestellt als mein ProstaScint einen abnormalen Lymphknoten im Rücken des Bauches zeigte. Nachdem die Leute von Johns Hopkins mehr als 20 Lymphknoten entfernten, stellten wir fest, dass keiner wirklich kanzerös war.

Du wirst sicher fragen wie das passiert. Nun, es ist für jeden erfahrenen Pathologen möglich, Krebs in einem Lymphknoten zu übersehen. RT-PCR-Studien haben PK-Zellen in Lymphknoten die nach mikroskopischer Unter-suchung krebsfrei erschienen, klar nachgewiesen. Edelstein et al. von der Boston School of Medicine benutzten RT-PCR (umgekehrte Transcriptase-Polymerase-Kettenreaktion) um eine Serie von Lymphknoten zu scannen die pathologisch krebsfrei erschienen. Das RT-PCR  entdeckte Krebs bei 44 % 
(in 17 Fällen). Von diesen 17 Fällen entwickelten 14 Männer ein Rezidiv innerhalb 5 Jahren nach Operation. So ist es möglich, dass ein Teil der Lymph-knoten die mit ProstaScint  positiv beurteilt werden, obwohl die mikroskopische Prüfung sie als negativ stempelt, wirklich Krebs enthalten den der Pathologe einfach übersah.

Ich denke auch es ist wichtig festzuhalten, dass es zwei Generationen des ProstaScint gibt. Die meisten der negativen Studien drehen sich um die erste Generation des Scans. Dr. Sodee von Case Western Reserve verbesserte die Methode deutlich durch Vervierfachung der Auflösung seiner Scans. Diese viel klareren Bilder wurden mit einem CT gesichert, so dass die positiven ProstaScint Gebiete  einem spezifischen Lymphknoten oder Gewebe zugewiesen wurden. Nach meiner Erfahrung verbessert Dr. Sodees Methode erheblich den Wert des ProstScint.  Ich habe wiederholt gesehen, dass diese neue Methode metasta-tischen PK bei Männern identifiziert, die Kandidaten für Operationen waren oder bei Männern die des Risikos für Rezidive nach Operation oder Bestrahlung verdächtigt wurden. Wenn die Rezidive dann behandelt werden, können diese Patienten unmessbare PSAs erreichen, was eine Remission anzeigt. 

*Lymphknoten-Beurteilung
*
Von den verfügbaren bildgebenden Techniken haben CT und MRT so schwache Ergebnisse, dass es schwierig ist deren ständigen Einsatz zur Beurteilung von Lymphknoten zu rechtfertigen. Das einzig Positive, das ich sagen kann, sie werden massiven Befall an einem Lymphknoten entdecken, gewöhnlich aber nur wenn mehr als eine Million Krebszellen an einer Stelle sitzen. Mit der ersten Generation ProstaScint Scan war es schwierig gut zu arbeiten und in der Hand eines Ungeübten gab es oft verwirrende Ergebnisse. Die zweite Generation des ProstScint ist viel zuverlässiger und gegenüber CT und MRT deutlich überlegen.

Laparaskopisches Sezieren der Becken-Lymphknoten wird von vielen als Goldstandart empfohlen. Aber es hat verschiedene Einschränkungen. Erstens, es gibt immer die Möglichkeit, dass die Lymphknoten die übrig bleiben, diejenigen sein können die Krebs enthalten. Zweitens, RT-PCR-Studien haben klar gezeigt, dass die mikroskopische Standartuntersuchung der Lymphknoten kleine Mengen von Krebs  übersehen können. Drittens, es gibt immer das Risiko, dass Krebs in den Lymphknoten der Brust oder des Bauches sein können, obwohl bei denen des Beckens nichts war.

So ist die Grundlinie, alle diese Techniken haben Grenzen und alle unter-schätzen die wahre Ausdehnung der Lymphnotenstreuung.

Ich glaube, dies erläutert warum so viele Männer ein Rezidiv nach RPE entwickeln oder nach Bestrahlung die nicht die Beckenlymphknoten erreicht.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudolf



> es gab mal in 2005 einige Forums-Infos zum ProstaScint, das wir ja von den amerikanischen Onkologen kennen, s. die Beschreibung in Strum/Pogliani-Ratgeber. Ralf hat die Infos auf KISP hier hinterlegt.
> seitdem ist zu diesem thema ruhe im karton.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die von der Urologischen Klinik in Augsburg favorisierte "Schildwächter- (Sentinel) Lymphadenektomie" ähnlich gute Ergebnisse vorweisen kann, wie sie mit der ProstaScint-Methode erbracht werden.
http://www.klinikum-augsburg.de/down...03_09_2004.pdf
Die Beschreibung liest sich zumindest genauso Erfolgversprechend. Diese Methode wird in Deutschland außer in Augsburg auch an verschiedenen anderen Kliniken noch praktiziert.
Bei unseren Recherchen im "Arbeitskreis innovative Therapie zur Bekämpfung des Prostatakarzinoms" bin ich darauf gestoßen.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,

was für ein Unterschiede besteht dann vom neuen ProstataScint zum PET-Cholin-CT? Meiner Meinung nach nur der, dass ich nicht nach England reisen darf.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die von der Urologischen Klinik in Augsburg favorisierte "Schildwächter- (Sentinel) Lymphadenektomie" ähnlich gute Ergebnisse vorweisen kann, wie sie mit der ProstaScint-Methode erbracht werden.
> http://www.klinikum-augsburg.de/down...03_09_2004.pdf
> Die Beschreibung liest sich zumindest genauso Erfolgversprechend. Diese Methode wird in Deutschland außer in Augsburg auch an verschiedenen anderen Kliniken noch praktiziert.
> Bei unseren Recherchen im "Arbeitskreis innovative Therapie zur Bekämpfung des Prostatakarzinoms" bin ich darauf gestoßen.
> 
> Gruß, Heribert


ja, ich hatte neulich mal im Kontext einer Debatte mit einem Hotline-Betroffenen den Oberarzt in Oldenburg angemailed u. ne Antwort bekommen - die machen das auch.

wenn ich mir deinen augsburger link anschaue, dann ist das das verfahren, das in die gleiche richtung zeigt wie prostascint - gammastrahlung wird eingefangen aufgrund eines gespritzten zeugs - was genau, steht da aber nicht.

sollten wir vielleicht mal gegenüberstellen

grüsse, in eile, muss zur grupen-sitzung, was ist denn das für ein vielversprechend klingender arbeitskreis?
rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> was für ein Unterschiede besteht dann vom neuen ProstataScint zum PET-Cholin-CT? Meiner Meinung nach nur der, dass ich nicht nach England reisen darf.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


na, da hast du wohl den abschnitt von snuffy noch nicht gelesen ... ? ... bis heute abend!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,

ich hatte mir dies schon genau durchgelesen, und zwar was für ein Unterschied ist dies 

_Diese viel klareren Bilder wurden mit einem CT gesichert, so dass die positiven ProstaScint Gebiete einem spezifischen Lymphknoten oder Gewebe zugewiesen wurden.

_zu einem PET-CT. Keiner! Das einzige, was ich nicht beurteilen kann, ist ob der Scan eine höhere Auflösung als der PET hat. Nur dann wäre ein Vorteil gegeben. Nach Wikipedia hat aber der PET die höchste erzielbare Auflösung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Knut



> was für ein Unterschiede besteht dann vom neuen ProstataScint zum PET-Cholin-CT? Meiner Meinung nach nur der, dass ich nicht nach England reisen darf.


Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass der Tracer direkt in die Prostata gespritzt wird und sich über die Lyphbahnen in die angrenzenden Lymphknoten verteilt und sich nur an Krebszellen anhaftet. Der Weg scheint sicherer, befallene Lymphknoten vor einer Ektomie zu erfassen. Mit der ProstaScint-Methode, die außer in England innerhalb Europas nicht weiter verfolgt wurde, habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Mir war nur die, von der Augsburger Klinik propagierte Methode bekannt. 
Sie wird übrigens nicht nur vor Ektomien angewendet, sondern dient auch vor Bestrahlungen dazu, das Bestrahlungsfeld einzugrenzen oder zu erweitern.
Prof. Harzmann hat in seiner Antwort zu meiner Ploidie-Anfrage nicht von ungefähr auf die Diskussionswürdigkeit dieser Methode aufmerksam gemacht.
Ich werde in "Diagnostik, Therapie und Co" einen neuenThread 'Lymphknotenbefall wie erkennen' eröffnen, um Neubetroffene in die Diskussion mit einzubeziehen.

Herzliche Grüße nach Andalusien
Heribert

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,

Ergänzend habe ich mir angesehen, was das FDA über ProstaScint angibt:

_One hundred fifty-two patients had an interpretable scan and surgical staging. Forty scans were classified as true positive, 25 as false positive, 63 as true negative, and 24 as false negative. The results for immunoscintigraphy are summarized in TABLE 4._
Die Treffsicherheit ist somit 68 % und auf die Positiven bezogen 62 %, wobei dies die Entscheidungsgrundlage für die Operation ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,

auf Heriberts Hinweis eingehend, liegt doch noch ein Unterschied vor, und zwar im Tracer-Verfahren. Das eine geht über die Lymphbahnen (ProstaScint) und das andere über die Blutbahn (PET-Cholin). Beide sind radioaktiv und sollen sich bei den PK-Zellen anreichern und scheinen gleich (un)zuverlässig zu sein. Die Reise nach England halte ich aber nicht für gerechtfertigt.

Gruß Knut.

----------

